
Ask HN: How long until TPU's come to MacBooks? - crypticlizard
Programs are including NN kinds of computing more and more, so am I way off base in thinking something like this will happen?
======
qubex
They will come to MacBooks (and other mainstream platforms) if and when there
is a user-centric utility to them and they can be integrated painlessly and
economically.

Ignoring the latter criterion, GPUs are integrated because they benefit the
typical user experience by enabling high-end graphics and have the side
benefit of providing an alternative mode of computation that can benefit some
restricted use cases required by some users. TPMs will need to fall into a
similar use-case before they are even considered for inclusion.

There's loads of very flexible, useful hardware types that have been around
for ages and are not included (general-purpose DSPs, FPGAs, SDRs, _& cetera_)
because despite being useful for some things done by a few users, there simply
isn't a reason to make them default.

